# November 2021 Photo of the Month Winner



## limr (Dec 12, 2021)

Congratulations to @ronlane for our November 2021 Photo of the Month, "Smooth as Glass".


----------



## Robshoots (Dec 12, 2021)

Congratulation, Ron.  It’s a lovely shot.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 12, 2021)

Thank you all. For the nomination, votes and kind words.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 13, 2021)

Congrats, it was a very good shot.....


----------



## terri (Dec 16, 2021)

Congratulations on the win, Ron!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 16, 2021)

-

Well deserved!


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 16, 2021)

Great photo Ron!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 17, 2021)

Great photo. The colors are what stole my vote!


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 17, 2021)

Congrats, I loved that shot!


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 27, 2021)

A little late but congrats on the win with that shot, it's a beauty.


----------

